# how long do morels keep



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

I was wondering how long frozen morels will keep I found my first batch in the spring and froze them because I wasn't sure about what was a morel but now I would like to try them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Did you just toss them in the freezer in a bag? If so, in my trial and error, they are probably no good. You can cook them and then freeze and they turn out fine. I like to dry my extras and then re-hydrate them in water or wine.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Never just froze them as picked so not sure about that but as Boardman Brookies stated they probably are not desireable by now if you did that.

You can cook them down some and freeze them in their own liquid and they will keep for this long and probably longer. But I cannot say as I always have eaten them within a year of doing this.

Drying they last a long time, if kept in air tight conditions. I have gone a couple years with dried and they are just fine.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I dry my morels for storage, I have had then keep and stil be good some 6yrs later!
Freezing to me seems like a waste of time and storage space, Save up old mayo or w.e jars, then drop in some rice, If the shrooms are completely dry, then just fill and seal, good to go, now if they were NOT completly dry you will know cause the entire jar will MOLD!
Best thing about it is a rehydrated Black morel actually tast better, wont have the same texture but hay still better then going without!

BD


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

I like to store my shrooms in my belly.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

BigSteve said:


> I like to store my shrooms in my belly.[/QUOTE
> You must not find many, I sometimes get 2-300 in a days picking , then go the next day as well, hard to eat that many befor they turn moldy or they dry out!
> Nothing beats having fresh vennison back straps and a pan full of morels and drying Morels is the only way for me!
> Other shrooms I like to saut'e and freeze, and I suspect it would work decent for morels, but you wont be able to keep em for several years, best to eat em up in 1st season before they freeze burn!
> ...


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

bassdisaster said:


> BigSteve said:
> 
> 
> > I like to store my shrooms in my belly.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

